# yamaha mx830



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

does anyone have any experience with these amps. i bought one a while back and liked the way it sounded, so i thought i would buy some more to run the rest of my speakers. i now have five of them. i was going to biamp my fronts and center and use the other two amps to run my rears. do you guys think it will sound comparable to a higher power output reciever. i am using a oppo bdp-83se as my source component running analog out to a harman kardon avr-635 for a preamp.

thanks
ryan


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Ryan, there is no reason why you cannot add more of these amps to power the rest of your system as long as you are happy accommodating more of these boxes and have the room too, you have not mentioned the rest of your system ie speakers? this is important as it then can give us an idea if you are getting the best out of them as there are other options?


----------



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

i am currently building the bill fitzmaurice sla's for my front three and i have cheap in walls for my surrounds. my grand plan to have a sweet home theater was shot down when my twin boys arrived a few months back. but before i knew of them, i had purchased the amplification. the center consists of 9 jvc 3x5 mids and 9 onkyo tweeters. the two mains will have the same mids, but have 36 tweets. i was going to just run a crossover on the tweeters and run the mids full range. it will be a 6ohm load to the amp.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

lilryan said:


> does anyone have any experience with these amps. i bought one a while back and liked the way it sounded, so i thought i would buy some more to run the rest of my speakers. i now have five of them. i was going to biamp my fronts and center and use the other two amps to run my rears. do you guys think it will sound comparable to a higher power output reciever. i am using a oppo bdp-83se as my source component running analog out to a harman kardon avr-635 for a preamp.
> 
> thanks
> ryan


It will probably sound a whole lot better than most AVRs especially as the levels increase. The Yamaha M amps are very good. I'm still building my system but in many ways it will be similar to yours using a whole wodge of Yamaha M and P power amps to bi and tri amp all the speakers and most likely a new Marantz AVR to do pre/pro function.


----------



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

A9X said:


> It will probably sound a whole lot better than most AVRs especially as the levels increase. The Yamaha M amps are very good. I'm still building my system but in many ways it will be similar to yours using a whole wodge of Yamaha M and P power amps to bi and tri amp all the speakers and most likely a new Marantz AVR to do pre/pro function.


thats good to hear. i hope mine works out when its all done. its a lot of components to all mesh together.


----------

